# Mental female ruby?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Well a few days ago i just turned on the lights and the big female was already pretty much awake. Well after a few minutes the female started chasing the little female then she started chasing the still drowsy male around the tank.



But after the male awoke the male did his normal thing of chasing an fluttering to the females.

Then a day after that i was cleaning the front glass of algae and The rubys were just hanging around my hand and All of a sudden the big female and male started fighting. They circled each other then opened there mouths and started mouthing each other like two males fighting over territory without them biting just pushing there open mouths against each other. Then after a minute or so they quit and went back to normal.

Here is a pic of the female fired up.










Do i have a psycho female or what?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:lol: No it's a normal behavior, these are social fishes that need to test themselves to input a hierarchy.
xris


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

